# GSD Water Dogs?



## jnaeve (Apr 30, 2012)

We have a new 12 week old GSD fem "Ziva" that we got a week ago. We also have a 7 month old Lab fem "Abby". They get along great, love to tussle but Abby of course is nuts about the pool but Ziva, not so much. I've seen GSD's in pools and lakes, not sure wether it's a natural thing or learned behavior and would like some advice on that subject. 

Also, Ziva has been in the pool but only with me holding her like you would a baby. She doesn't seem afraid of the water but also doesn't want to hang around and gets out quickly. I'd like to know others experience with their GS in water. 

Thanks.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

Effie loves the water. We have a small, shallow pond on the farm and she has been down to the local creek. She has only been places that she could walk into and splash around. Can Ziva walk in the pool or is it just a place to jump in and swim? Maybe she would like a small kiddie pool until she gets used to it.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My golden retriever took to the water on his own the first time I took him to the beach...my other dog a samoyed mix, stayed at the edge of the beach watching until we were leaving, then she went in and loved it. The GSD puppy doesn't like streams, creeks, and ignores the ponds, but when you turn the shower on she sounds like a horse trying to get to the water...I figure that they will eventually like it or they won't, but I wouldn't force them. I will try the kiddie pool with the GSD this summer and I think that is the best way to start.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it is as simple as, some dogs like water and some dogs dont. My gsd loves water. My friends gsd hates it.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Our puppy hates baths, bit loves to play in water other than that When she gets a bath she screams like she is getting murdered.lol


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

mycobraracr said:


> I think it is as simple as, some dogs like water and some dogs dont. My gsd loves water. My friends gsd hates it.


I agree.
My GSD can take it or leave it ... doesn't love it, doesn't hate it.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Bear- LOVED the water. He used to swim beside my kayak on short excursions. I always stay close to the shore (I am afraid of deep water) so he could get out if he chose. But, he never wanted to he would swim for MILES! I always made him take a break where he could touch. 

Kai-Also a huge water fan, no puddle,swamp dich run off or bathtub was safe! She would also swim forever beside my kayak. 

Birbo- Loved to wade and play but hated actually swimming.

Tober- He is only 8m and has had limited experience around the water. It is still in the 50-60's during the day and the water is cold in Maine. He will swim in the slow moving brook out back. He will go in after a valuable object but does not go for "joy swims" (that is what I call just paddling around for no reason).
I have high hopes thought that this summer when it is hot that he will become a water lover.


----------



## missmychance (Jan 20, 2011)

It took me 2 summers to get Frodo to put one paw into his kiddie pool. Last summer I took him to lake for the 1st time and as soon as I opened car door he ran right in, he cant get enough of the lake. He tolerates getting a bath with outside hose. Also took him to beach last fall (1st time) and as soon as waves came up he ran back away from the water. I would definately suggest getting Ziva a kiddie pool and just let her explore, maybe she will learn to like it.


----------



## jnaeve (Apr 30, 2012)

glinny said:


> Effie loves the water. We have a small, shallow pond on the farm and she has been down to the local creek. She has only been places that she could walk into and splash around. Can Ziva walk in the pool or is it just a place to jump in and swim? Maybe she would like a small kiddie pool until she gets used to it.


Our pool has a shallow area about 6" deep that i had designed for our grandkids and she's liking that. When I cradle her in the rest of the pool she seems very content and not afraid which I think is a good sign. My 7 month old Lab Abby can't get enough of the water although she was a little apprehensive at first, she's full-on gonzo over it now. 

Thanks


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

All my GSDs have been water dogs.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

my dog loves being sprayed with the hose. when
we're in the woods he'll follow other dogs into the creek.
when it's bath time i place several wet towels on the
floor of the tub. i say "get in" and my dog steps in the
tub.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Both of mine love it. One prefers shallow to deep water to play in with little to no swimming, the young one loves to swim.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

All of mine have been water dogs too, and it was natural behavior I didn't have to teach them to like it. We did have to encourage Dena to go into water deep enough to swim at first, by throwing her ball in, but Keefer followed her in and swam the very first time he was in water deep enough to do so. Halo splashed around in the shallows the first time or two before trying to swim, but she was also younger the first couple of times she was near water than the other two were. 

My dogs swim in the SF Bay, in the ocean at the coast, and Halo at least will jump into a pool. We tried dock diving with Keefer once but he's not into it, he'd rather wade in from a beach. He has no fear of waves though, he swims out right through them and then body surfs them back to shore. Halo has jumped in a couple of Splash Dogs events, and she loves it.


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

My first 2 GSD's were not water dogs - they'd go in, but wouldn't go deep enough to swim. 
But my older 2 are crazy about water and my youngest is turning into a water dog too.

Here is Kessy my dock diver


----------



## ParkersPopLou (Apr 15, 2012)

I have a 12 week old White GSD and took him to the beach today actually for the first time!

The beach we went to had a high tide a week ago and left little pools about 1-2 feet deep, good enough for him to stand on all fours comfortably. we started with his favorite ball and throwing it around the little 'pools' of water. They we slowly started throwing the ball from the shallow area of the "pool" to outside towards the sand so he would have to get in the water to give the ball back to us. Slowly we moved in deeper and before we knew it he was just following us around walking in about 2 feet deep water. He ran and loved the water for the first time!! ill post pictures soon but right now he's sleeping and out cold lol

hope this helps, good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I almost accidentally killed Bretta when I first got her cause I had NO IDEA she was a crazy swimmer at 12 weeks old and she almost floated down the Delaware River to Philadelphia with the huge LOG I had thrown in for my adult dog....

On the other hand, Glory didn't go in until she was older...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

None of my dogs like water. they can swim but are NOT happy about it. Zena would dive in for a ball but dont ask her to go in after anything else. Riley would rather avoid anything that goes higher than his elbows and Shasta would rather stay on shore or be on your shoulders like a big chicken dog. Depends on the dog.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Sasha lives to swim and fetching a ball from the lake only makes it better  She'll even do dock diving if there's a dock around. We got her when she was about a year and a half and she came to us loving water so I'm not sure how she got there.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the only dog I've ever had that didn't swim is my aussie Jynx, she'll 'wade' but as soon as it's over her head, she panics and swims vertical With that, She's always on a long line when we're near water or has her life preserver on her

All my other dogs are natural born water rats Doesnt matter its a lake, ocean, stream , pool, tub whatever, they are in it.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

12 weeks is a bit young to determine if your dog will like the water. Kira wanted no part of it, until about 8 months. 
Then she went in and realized that it felt great!!!

Here she is (at 9 months) doing her Godzilla impression


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

One of my females "Charlize" belonged to a young athletic family where one of the sons was a competitive swimmer .
They had a cottage with a little island in the middle of the lake . He would row out , swim home , Charlize would swim home with a toggle in her mouth towing the boat back to home shore. Sometimes she got impatient and would jump out of the boat and swim to the island waiting for her "boy" to arrive . 
Many of my dogs are like crocodiles or alligators -- quietly swimming in our pond , especially Kilo , with only eyes and ears to be seen .
I have dogs that dive to the bottom of the pond to retrieve rocks. There is a young dog "Journey" that does that now , will dive to the bottom of a pool and swim the length more or less under water .

Must be the influence of the fish oil!


----------



## ladyfreckles (Nov 10, 2011)

Viking loves water, he just doesn't like waves very much.


----------

